# Remember???



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't know if anyone will be interested in this thread but a friend of mine had a lot of fun with this today! .... I know there are a lot of young gals on this forum so maybe you won't be interested but I know there are some gals with adult children so maybe you will be. Anyhow..... We were talking and the word petty pants came up in her conversation! I told her I hadn't heard that word in 30 years! We kept going back and forth like .. Remember when everyone's kitchen appliances were either avocado green or harvest gold ? Remember when there were no cell phones or cordless phones but we has that harvest gold one with the 50 foot cord that reached clear across the kitchen! We also started on candies like Powerhouse candy bars and all soda was in bottles and we were allowed as kids to take the bottles back for a 2 cent refund . We promptly bought candy with it. We had a lot of fun doing this . My friend is sort of a Lucille Ball type of girl . She's a lot of fun!! If you want to play this game just remember something that brings back memories and tell us!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Rotary dial phone, 8 track players and turntables that played 33, 45 and 78 rpm records.

How about bromo seltzer?


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I can't go back as far (I am a late 70's baby)
but I do hear you on the Harvest Gold appliances!
We had a lovely yellow fridge, that went fetchingly with the orange & yellow wallpaper with giant fruit/squash on it! And a faux brick accent wall to boot!
I always told my parents that if they had never changed their decor, 
they would have had the coolest house when retro came back in.
We had dark green carpet with matching _green & gold VELVET WALLPAPER_! :w00t:
The rec room, was dark wood paneled walls, with red & gold carpet & matching red & gold sofas.
That would be such a trip to see a house like that now! 
I swear I would do mine like that now if Paris wouldn't object. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

I would consider myself a younger girl but thats too funny...avocado green lol but I'll try a few...umm I actually do remember when my dad first got a "mobile" not cell phone but mobile phone it had a cord and was big like a house phone in a pouch sitting in the car haha

lets see remember when.....this is harder than I thought...  I do "remember" those other things but not from personal memory just from knowing them


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I can't say that I ever heard of petty pants. :blink::blink: But we got a little candy jar the other day with a bunch of different candies in it. I started picking through them and saw Bazooka Bubble gum, those little wax bottles that had colored liquid in them, dots, mary janes, pixie sticks, etc. Brought back so many memories. How about princess phones, hot pants, roller skates (not blades), scooters not razers...


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

LOL had to laugh at the phone with the 50' cord.. recall one time hubby coming to me saying the phone had gone dead and for me to use my other line to call for service call. Well I though it odd so did some investigating and found our little pup at the time ( Puffy ) was around the corner chewing away on the 'dangling' cord. 

Well I'm pretty "up-there" but my friend and I were recently talking of the days of garter belts and stockings!! UGH soo glad pantyhose were 'invented!". 
Tangee lipstick... 
The candies at our local general store ( those waxed bottles filled with sweet flavored syrup.. the wax lips... the boxes of candy cigarettes... 

My Mother wearing Tweed perfume and the dear lady next door who often watched me wore English Lavender and ME , as a little girl ,saving up to buy Mom "Evening in Paris" for Christmas because I thought the bottle was so beautiful LOL 

The tiny tears doll

The Betty Crocker bake set I got one Christmas.. one of my favorites !

We had a toaster that had flip down sides ... you toasted one side, when done, opened and flipped the bread and toasted the other side.


I'm sure I'll be back with more LOL!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Me again.. 
We had a wringer washing machine... after agitation you fed the clothers thru two rollers to 'squeeze the excess water out... before hanging on the line to dry.

My friend and I were one of the first to done bell-bottom pants at school.

It wasn't at all uncommon on a Sat to see girls and women around town with rollers and scarves out and about in stores... ( getting ready for the big night out... LOL ) 

oh crenolines!! musn't forget them!! ee gad they were itchy!! LOL as they got limp from washing we'd just pile on another LOL


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

I remember playing OUTSIDE, drinking out of water hoses, riding bikes all daaayyy....and nintendo was for cold boring days.


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

Wow! Petti pants, I loved those....Did anyone do cinnamon toothpicks...we'd go to the corner drugstore & buy little bottles of cinnamon oil & put toothpicks in to soak...then we'd go around with red irritated lips for awhile....it was great to go to the corner drugstore & get a vanilla coke from the fountain & sit and read all the Archie comics that they had for sale...I wish I could find those little square bananna bite candies that I used to buy for a penny apiece, they were the best tasting things...I'm old & could remember lots of things, but don't want to take up all the things!!

Hugs, Blanche &


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

How about Blackjack (licorice) gum, Beemans gum, you ate too much, you ate too fast, chew Bemans gum. I had a coppertone fridge AND matching stove when fiest married. Poodle skirts and saddle shoes? Fins on cars? 59 Caddy, 57 Chevy? Had them. Wish I still did!


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh yeah, water from a hose always tasted better!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

poptart said:


> Wow! Petti pants, I loved those....Did anyone do cinnamon toothpicks...we'd go to the corner drugstore & buy little bottles of cinnamon oil & put toothpicks in to soak...then we'd go around with red irritated lips for awhile....it was great to go to the corner drugstore & get a vanilla coke from the fountain & sit and read all the Archie comics that they had for sale...I wish I could find those little square bananna bite candies that I used to buy for a penny apiece, they were the best tasting things...I'm old & could remember lots of things, but don't want to take up all the things!!
> 
> Hugs, Blanche &


I think you may have been referring to the Turkish Taffy?
Bonomo Turkish Taffy Banana - 24 / Box - Candy Favorites


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Retro candies: ( you can still get them! LOL )

Chicklets ( haven't seen those in years!)
Chiclets Gum (peppermint or fruit)

wax bottles:
Wax Bottles with Fruit Juice (Nik L Nip) - half pound

Bazooka:
Bazooka Bubble Gum - Candy Favorites

Wax Lips:
Wax Lips

Beemans gum:
Beeman's Chewing Gum

Blackjack gum:
Black Jack Gum


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

How about Dippity Doo? I also used to iiron my hair? I just turned 59 . When I got married in the 70's giant elephant bells (bell bottom pants) I got married in 1973 and Den (my husband) wore a Brown Tux with a Peach Ruffled shirt, big sideburns and long hair! I thought he was soooooo hot!!!my wedding gown was a Victorian style long bishop style sleeves, high neck, and a 6 foot train. What was I thinking????? You wore petty pants instead of a half slip.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

When I was a kid, four or five of us girls in the neighborhood had a club, we made pop cicles in the freezer and stole veggies from our parents gardens and sold them. At the end of the year we'd have a polyanna and my dad drove us all to the Grants store to buy our gifts. We also held shows (like the little rascals, LOL) in my family's garage. We sold tickets to the parents and little kids. :blush:

I used to put cards in the spokes of my bike with clothes pins so it made a cool sound.

I wore stockings and a garder belt in my freshman year in high school.....but by the time I graduated, I was wearing hot pants and go-go boots to school :w00t:. 

My dad used to take me on long walks through the woods where he grew up and he taught me how to fish and catch frogs. 

There weren't any hand dryers, I wore rollers and sat under a hair dryer.

In my late teens I loved wearing granny glasses and long dresses and my hair was long - geez, I loved those days...

The "neighborhood" was our street, everyone knew everyone. There was an old mean lady who lived next door to us...all the kids terrorized her every mischief night. Well.. we threw corn at her windows and ran away....LOL!!!!

I think I grew up in a great time, we may not have had much money, but none of us knew it - we had fun all the time. And we were always outside playing. In the evenings we'd run around and catch lightening bugs...we'd pull the light off them :w00t::w00t: and put it on our finger as a diamond ring!!! ewwwwwwww.

In the winter someone else's father would pull us on our sleds behind his tractor - all the sleds were tied together in a line - fun!

OMG! sorry, got carried away for a minute there.....I'm done. (for now)


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Furbabies mom said:


> How about Dippity Doo? I also used to iiron my hair? I just turned 59 . When I got married in the 70's giant elephant bells (bell bottom pants) I got married in 1973 and Den (my husband) wore a Brown Tux with a Peach Ruffled shirt, big sideburns and long hair! I thought he was soooooo hot!!!my wedding gown was a Victorian style long bishop style sleeves, high neck, and a 6 foot train. What was I thinking????? You wore petty pants instead of a half slip.


Hey, we're almost twins! I am 58 and I used dippity doo! And I used to put vinegar and/or "sun-in" on my hair in the summer. I married in 1972 and it was more of my parent's and in-laws party - it was all their friends!!! heck, it was my 19th birthday!!! My mom made my wedding gown, it was beautiful.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Yep from garter belts and stockings to hot pants and go go boots! I remember the Sun In also. I had a midi coat and a maxi coat. My after prom picture I had the long dress and I had little wire granny glasses and wore my hair straight and parted right down the middle! I also grew up in an innocent time in a small town. I am thankful that my children were also able to experience the safe small town atmosphere.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Just before Christmas my friend needed an small table for her daughter's birthday party to set up some things on and I offered our "card table" , she said "what's a card table" LOL. We still have my Nan's that she had years ago and we had one too for playing games. Nan also always had Treasures chocolate bars for us. that got me searching on line for other of my old favourites, and found Bar Six, Graham Sandwich, Wigwag. I still have my avocado green easy bake oven too.
Keep Cool soft drinks, and we called soft serve ice cream cones "Twirlies", which evolved to 'custard cones".
didn't you hate using the rotary dial phones with a phone number having 8s and 9's, and then mis-dialing at the last number?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Not only did we have rotary dial phones, we had a party line!! Our neighbor Bessie, used to tie up the line all the time and sometimes we'd have to break into her coversation to ask her if we could please use the phone! She was also the nosy neighbor that would call my mom at work to tattle on us! Nothing escaped old Bessiie in our neighborhood! Those phones were so heavy and only came in black!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

We had an old step stool/chair that belongs to my husband's grandma it was being used in our garage when my husband would take a break from yard work. Everyone had one , the steps would pull out at the bottom of the stool , they came in red , black, beige, and I had a yellow one. You usually put it by the harvest gold telephone so you could sit while talking on the phone. It doubled as a step stool to reach the top of cupboards. Anyhow ours was on it's last leg. ( probably came from the depression era) My daughter surprised my husband with a brand new one this week! She ordered it on line from The Costco Co. He was surprised, but he's not getting rid of his Grandmas! He remembers sitting on it as a kid!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh my. It took me a while to remember petti-pants and then oh did I! Mine were turquoise. I have to laugh that you describe it as "instead of a half slip"...I'll bet the younger ladies here have never worn a slip period.

I'll be back to join in later...for now I leave you with...streetcars.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

"Nostalgia isn't what it used to be!"


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

You're right Sylvia my daughter(in her 30's never wore a slip except when she was little and I put them on her! My mother used to say " it was very important to have the right foundation" her words for bras, panties, slips, and girdles!! She is so very prim and proper! I gave her fits because I was such a tomboy!!! She's 81 and still wears the proper Foundation!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> Not only did we have rotary dial phones, we had a party line!! Our neighbor Bessie, used to tie up the line all the time and sometimes we'd have to break into her coversation to ask her if we could please use the phone! She was also the nosy neighbor that would call my mom at work to tattle on us! Nothing escaped old Bessiie in our neighborhood! Those phones were so heavy and only came in black!


Lol...and there was the term "listening in" for when you eaves-dropped on the conversation on your party line.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Okay, how about transistor radios? I got my first one when I was 13. It weighed about 3 pounds. My girlfriend, Anita (Phoebe's mom, still my friend) and I used to think we were so cool walking around the neighborhood with my radio blasting. It too was turquoise.
I had a lot of turquoise in my life back then, some good...like my uncles attention getting 57 Thunderbird. Some not so good...like when my father remodeled the house while my mother, sister and I were on a long vacation in California. He did the kitchen yellow and _turquoise_. And the bathroom pink and green. My mother sat on the floor and sobbed when she saw it.

Now you notice I said _the_ bathroom. Remember when ordinary people had only one bathroom for the whole family? Four of us shared the _one _bathroom. Today Alan and I have two full and a half bathrooms.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I grew up with 1 bathroom and 4 brothers!!! My parents still only have 1 bathroom! (same house) we have 2 and a half also! I don't know how we all got ready to go someplace at the same time, but we did! My mom had some hideous looking stuff on the kitchen called Congo Wall !! It was suppose to look like tile , but it was just vinyl and UGLY!!! it was yellow with black -and if that wasn't enough the bathroom was done with the same Putrid stuff only green and black!! When the last of us kids moved out my parents took the house down to the studs and remodeled everything!! They still only have one bathroom though. Go figure!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh this is so much fun!! things coming up that stir up my memories! the transister radio.. Turquoise as well ( maybe that was the only color they came in LOL ) .. and oh yes the party line... and seems everyone had at least one neighbor who was always a bit nosey! LOL .. of course we kids when left alone used to do the same thing to the others on the line. Often wanted to 'share' the news with Mom but then she'd know what we had done and that was a no-no! 

How about 1 bathroom and 8 kids!! LOL 

Still have a 'card-table' use it often... also have a couple wooden "TV-trays"

Loved the old TV shows.. HAD tio watch Dick Clark and Dance Band after school and before that of course 'Micky Mouse Club"! 
"Ed Sullivan" , "Bonanza", "The Untouchables", "Dragnet" "Andy Williams Show" Red Skelton" were all weekly family 'events'..


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

This is fun! My girlfriend lived across the alley from us. She got The Addams Family and we got the Munsters! We'd go to each other's house to watch. I'm sure we just had rabbit ears ! I remember my transistor radio too but mine was only brown , I'm sure I had to share it with my brothers!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Rabbit ears. Yep and only ONE channel. Anyone remember Adventures in Paradise? I had such a crush on the gorgeous actor. Years later I met him...in fact I got to see him often, he rented a studio in the same court as our studio. Sigh. Now that I think of it...having a crush is a thing of the past too.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

We had gold and brown carpet tiles in the kitchen - remember, you'd buy the tiles made out of some sort of carpet and just glue them down? I think our kitchen appliances were gold. 

And remember when touch tone phones came on the scene? So cool! And, yes, the 50 foot cord, lol. My dad and uncle built me a bedroom in the attic and I had my own phone (and own number!) and the cord could reach down the stairs. My bedroom was paneled, and I thought I was really hip.

I remember bleaching my bell bottoms and sewing patches all over them. I even had a pair that I glued glitter on to. In with the in crowd, baby!:HistericalSmiley:

My grandma had a party line, and I remember when you could dial "0" and get a real live operator. You could also cut into a busy phone line if you said it was an emergency. I did that all the time with my best friend, Karen.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> Oh this is so much fun!! things coming up that stir up my memories! the transister radio.. Turquoise as well ( maybe that was the only color they came in LOL ) .. and oh yes the party line... and seems everyone had at least one neighbor who was always a bit nosey! LOL .. of course we kids when left alone used to do the same thing to the others on the line. Often wanted to 'share' the news with Mom but then she'd know what we had done and that was a no-no!
> 
> How about 1 bathroom and 8 kids!! LOL
> 
> ...


I actually remember sitting close to the *radio* listening to a mystery drama. I think I was about four or five when we got a tv.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I had a crush on the blonde guy from The Man From U. N. C.L .E I don't remember Adventures in Paradise my rabbit ears didn't pick it up !!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Furbabies mom said:


> *I had a crush on the blonde guy from The Man From U. N. C.L .E * I don't remember Adventures in Paradise my rabbit ears didn't pick it up !!!!


Me, too! David McCallum. I've actually seen him recently, I think on Law & Order. Robert Vaughn has been on L&O, too.

Used to love the Wild, Wild West,too! And I don't even like westerns, lol.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Me, too! * David McCallum.* I've actually seen him recently, I think on Law & Order. Robert Vaughn has been on L&O, too.
> 
> Used to love the Wild, Wild West,too! And I don't even like westerns, lol.


Right Linda. He plays a medical examiner on NCIS....I (half) watch the NCIS reruns while I'm brushing the kids. He is an attractive "older man" now.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

OMD OMD I googled Adventure is Paradise...guess what?






No wonder I had a crush on him.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow! He was good looking!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

(** had to enlarge type..eyes bothering me tonight)

OK... bet I'll have you all beat on this one!!! .. and don't know why I didn't mention it first off!!
*I went to a 2-room schoolhouse! * Yes, indeed, one of the few still up and running at the time. Went thru 6th grade. One room was grades 1-3 and other was 4-6.

It's still standing and been converted to a home. Now I'll really come across as 'ancient'!! :w00t: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sylie said:


> Right Linda. He plays a medical examiner on NCIS....I (half) watch the NCIS reruns while I'm brushing the kids. He is an attractive "older man" now.


That's it! Thanks, Sylvia.



Sylie said:


> OMD OMD I googled Adventure is Paradise...guess what?
> 
> Aventures in Paradise - Pit Of Silence - YouTube
> 
> *No wonder I had a crush on him*.


And may I say that you have EXCELLENT taste, lol!:w00t:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh I remember getting soooooooooo excited in getting a color TV. I also remember at work people picking up the phone to solve a situation instead of e-mails back and forth.

I mostly remember, children being so happy with that one special gift, and couldn't be happier. Not a floorload of gifts, that makes them so hard to appreciate everything.

I honestly remember getting a thermas from Santa LOL. 

I remember being happy for what you have, and being happy for those who may seem to have more.

Mostly, I remember holding my Daddy's hand, when I was so small, the best gift of all .


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

FYI>> David McCallum has a home in our area ( well about 20 mins away).. at least he did for some time, after the Man from U.N.C.L.E series was over. We have several celebrities who have homes here in the area.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

My school was not a one room school house but we did have K through 12 grades. Our small town that I grew up in has about 1900 people! Sorry not a town a village! I think i'm related to half the people in town and my hubby is related to the other half! LOL


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I remember:
8 mm home movies
transistor radios
brown and ivory colored saddle shoes
princess corded telephone
wax flute and wax lips
mini skirts and maxi skirts
using orange juice cans to roll my long hair
sponge rollers :w00t: :HistericalSmiley:

and manners............we were all taught manners and respect


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

If you have a Cracker Barrel restaurant close you can get the old candies and treats. They usually have things like Jack Benny, Burns & Allen, Whos on First


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Furbabies mom said:


> My school was not a one room school house but we did have K through 12 grades. Our small town that I grew up in has about 1900 people! Sorry not a town a village! I think i'm related to half the people in town and my hubby is related to the other half! LOL


I loved living in the little ...hmm guess it was called a 'hamlet' ( whatever that means LOL ) .. and yes everyone knew everyone else ( or was related as you said LOL . I babysat at age 12. rode my bike by myself 4 miles to the 'nearby' 'big village' at that age or younger!! There wasn't the traffic nor the awful fears that plague our society today.
I used to 'work' wiping down the cans on the shelves every couple of weeks at the little general store ( thought I was hot stuff with my 'job'! LOL ) 

We never locked doors! Don't thing we even had a key LOL . In summer no AC... and bedrooms upstairs.. we left the front door open with just the screen ( no lock) in hopes some cool air would make it's way upstairs. Window screens were the expandable wooden type... and we'd keep moving from top to bottom of bed to find a cool spot! LOL 
It was a very simple life but wonderful!! 

Now still live in a small village ... much more commercial than years ago but love the small town country life! Though now we do have to lock doors ( sigh)


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

poptart said:


> Wow! Petti pants, I loved those....Did anyone do cinnamon toothpicks...we'd go to the corner drugstore & buy little bottles of cinnamon oil & put toothpicks in to soak...then we'd go around with red irritated lips for awhile....it was great to go to the corner drugstore & get a vanilla coke from the fountain & sit and read all the Archie comics that they had for sale...I wish I could find those little square bananna bite candies that I used to buy for a penny apiece, they were the best tasting things...I'm old & could remember lots of things, but don't want to take up all the things!!
> 
> Hugs, Blanche &


Check with Vermontcountrystore.com....they have all the old candies. I know they have Mary Janes and so many more. I loved the banana candy! I use to love Sugar Daddy candy, the one that took the filling out of your teeth. LOL!!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I just checked and they do have the banana candy at Vermont coutry store. Go on their website and key in banana candy in seach and it comes up!!! I liked that candy too!!!!:chili:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

sassy's mommy said:


> I remember:
> 8 mm home movies
> transistor radios
> *brown and ivory colored saddle shoes*
> ...


Oh yes, not only having saddle shoes but POLISHING them regularly. White polish came in a bottle, you put it on, let it dry and buffed it...then you used paste wax on the brown (or black) part, let that dry and buffed it with a special brush. And you washed your shoe laces.

Okay, who remembers cleats? Metal things put on the heels of you saddle shoes to reduce wear.

This is a good way to spend New Year's Eve. I don't want to go out.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes, I polished shoes too! I still have some cordovan and a shoe brush in the cupboard. Den would polish his penny loafers! I used the white polish in the bottle too. We used to put nail polish on the shoe lace tips! My mom would take our shoes to the shoe repair and have those cleats put on! How about your boyfriends class ring? I only had one boyfriend and I married him! I would either put angora thread or yarn around the ring so it would fit. The angora was real fluffy and I'd change it to match my outfits! I also wore this itchy angora sweaters! I had a HOT pink one!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I do not know what petty pants are? So I looked them up? 
pettipants

We had the ugly brown.. 
and when I was a little kid under the age of 5 we had a PARTY LINE! - My dad used to get into the worst fights
with the teenager who shared our line!

My brother and I collected bottles for cash - mid/late 70's

I remember the bi-centinnel in 1976! and the bi-centinnel quarter.roller rinks there was more.. 
I had RC Cola & Zero Bars when I was little (and cheetos)
CB Radios were all the rage

that is all my distracted mind can remember!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> Yes, I polished shoes too! I still have some cordovan and a shoe brush in the cupboard. Den would polish his penny loafers! I used the white polish in the bottle too. We used to put nail polish on the shoe lace tips! My mom would take our shoes to the shoe repair and have those cleats put on! How about your boyfriends class ring? I only had one boyfriend and I married him! I would either put angora thread or yarn around the ring so it would fit. The angora was real fluffy and I'd change it to match my outfits! I also wore this itchy angora sweaters! I had a HOT pink one!!


And the hair from the angora sweater would fly around and stick to your WHITE lipstick.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I am laughing so hard Sylvia, about the white lipstick! I put it on thick and often!! It made your teeth look yellow! I bought a lot of Yardley products and wore Ambush perfume!


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

Dianne...Thanks so much for the site...I'm going there right now to look for that bananna candy. We also stay in on New Years, our babies are scared of the popping fireworks outside (illegal fireworks I might add).....So they're all sitting in my puter chair right now all over me....Macy is panting like crazy, she's so scared.


Hugs, Blanche &


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I used to get the Vermont Country Store catalog . They had a lot of neat stuff in it.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

sassy's mommy said:


> I remember:
> 8 mm home movies
> transistor radios
> brown and ivory colored saddle shoes
> ...


So very true Pat - I think some people have forgotten the very simple 'please' and 'thank you' manners these days!! My sisters kids are 6 & 7 years old, and if they 'forget' to say please or thank you - I am compelled to remind them!!! When I was a child, if either of my parents were talking to another adult & I wanted to say something, I was taught to say 'excuse me' before butting in!!




casa verde maltese said:


> I do not know what petty pants are? So I looked them up?
> pettipants


Thanks Jennifer - had no idea what they were either! Makes complete sense to me now though - I think you guys call it a slip, but we always called it a 'petticoat' 

A fond memory I have is playing 'street tennis' .... all the kids in our street would come out & we'd play tennis in the middle of the road .... there was always one kid who was the designated 'spotter' and would scream out *CAR!!!!!* at the top of their lungs if they saw a car coming & we would all get off the road! LOL

We would also spend hours & hours riding our BMX bikes all over the place - never wore helmets either! Mum & Dad would have no clue where we were for hours, but it was fine - so long as we were home by the time we were told to be home, no worries!!

I also remember as a teenager saying to my young cousin - who was maybe about 5-ish at the time .... "heeeeey, that's cool, like The Fonz" ... and he turned to me & said "who"?? He had no idea who The Fonz was!!! LOL I had the BIGGEST crush on Chachi/Scott Baio!!! :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> Check with Vermontcountrystore.com....they have all the old candies. I know they have Mary Janes and so many more. I loved the banana candy! I use to love Sugar Daddy candy, the one that took the filling out of your teeth. LOL!!!!





Furbabies mom said:


> I used to get the Vermont Country Store catalog . They had a lot of neat stuff in it.


The Vermont Country Store has all that kind of stuff. When I went there a few weeks ago up here in Weston to buy my Maltese Pajamas (which I LOVE) I saw all these candies available and it was like a trip down memory lane!!

I had a party line too up at our country farm. Kids these days would never believe that using a phone was such a big deal and that you actually had to wait your turn. :blink:

I used to love AM radio. All the dj's in the NYC area were so funny too me. The WMCA Good Guys, Cousin Brucie etc. Loved my music on my little tiny transistor radio with single ear bud.

We were lucky enough to have the first RCA color tv back in the 50's and in fact still have the beautiful mahogany cabinet in my LR. But the only shows in color were Bonanza and Disney's Wonderful World of Color. That was it for a long time. Anyone watch Dark Shadows as kids? Soupy Sales? Hullabaloo? Shindig? The Monkees?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> The Vermont Country Store has all that kind of stuff. When I went there a few weeks ago up here in Weston to buy my Maltese Pajamas (which I LOVE) I saw all these candies available and it was like a trip down memory lane!!
> 
> I had a party line too up at our country farm. Kids these days would never believe that using a phone was such a big deal and that you actually had to wait your turn. :blink:
> 
> ...


Gosh, Sue - Dark Shadows scared the beejeesus out of me! I saw it recently and just cracked up at the campy, horrible acting and 'special' effects!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

How about Dick Clark.............American Bandstand. Whooohoooo! Doing the monkey, the swim, the pony. LOL!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

sassy's mommy said:


> How about Dick Clark.............American Bandstand. Whooohoooo! Doing the monkey, the swim, the pony. LOL!


and the TWIST...you forgot the twist.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

This is great!!! Not too much to add....Beatles first appearance in US on the Ed Sullivan Show (my parents could not believe how long there hair was)...Yardley perfume...black & white saddle shoes and desert boots! Dad sat down every Sunday night and polished all our shoes! Casper the Friendly Ghost, Tom & Jerry, Bonanza. Johnny Unitas and the Baltimore Colts. Riding on my boyfriend's bike holding his pidgeons ... GROSS!! Sure am looking forward to reading more of these!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Donna, I was so in love with The Beatles!! I had over 1,000 Beatle cards(trading cards) all ofbtheir albums, and any other stuff Beatle related. I still think they were amazing songwriters. Paul was my favorite! My girlfriend and I used to go around using an English accent! LOL


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Gosh, Sue - Dark Shadows scared the beejeesus out of me! I saw it recently and just cracked up at the campy, horrible acting and 'special' effects!


Used to watch Dark Shadows at my neighbors house - my mom wouldn't allow it! I read recently that its being released as a movie later this year with Johnny Depp playing Barnabas Collins!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

maggieh said:


> Used to watch Dark Shadows at my neighbors house - my mom wouldn't allow it! I read recently that its being released as a movie later this year with Johnny Depp playing Barnabas Collins!


I wonder if the movie will be as campy as the TV series, Maggie! It was SO scary when I was a kid. Barnabas was creepy! When I saw the reruns, I just cracked up.

Thought of another one of my favorites - Lost In Space! I had a crush on Don (I think that was his name), the co-pilot.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Hmmmm I like Johnny Depp but he plays a lot of. Strange characters. He'd probably make a great Barnabas Collins. I was watching an episode of Man From U. N. C. L. E. Today on you tube, then looked up fashions and hair styles of the 60's and 70's. My husband and I continued on Remembering about things in the past. His was mostly about anything related to sports! He was the captain of the football team in high school and I'm sorry that we started remembering things because I had to Relive his whole high school football career!! I was there .... I was in the band! LOL


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Furbabies mom said:


> Hmmmm I like Johnny Depp but he plays a lot of. Strange characters. He'd probably make a great Barnabas Collins. I was watching an episode of Man From U. N. C. L. E. Today on you tube, then looked up fashions and hair styles of the 60's and 70's. *My husband and I continued on Remembering about things in the past. His was mostly about anything related to sports! He was the captain of the football team in high school and I'm sorry that we started remembering things because I had to Relive his whole high school football career!! I was there .... I was in the band!* LOL


Yup it's more fun to remember with us "girls."


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Yup it's more fun to remember with us "girls."


LOL I am laughing so hard...who wants to remember FOOT BALL? Girls are much more fun. Now, I remember that when I was in Junior high and high school we...girls...were not allowed to wear pants to school. EXCEPT if there was a GAME after....then we were allowed to wear pants...you know why don't you? So the boys couldn't look up our skirts when we sat on bleachers. LMAO.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:However, since we had petty pants we foiled them anyway.........:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sylie said:


> LOL I am laughing so hard...who wants to remember FOOT BALL? Girls are much more fun. Now, I remember that when I was in Junior high and high school we...girls...were not allowed to wear pants to school. EXCEPT if there was a GAME after....then we were allowed to wear pants...you know why don't you? So the boys couldn't look up our skirts when we sat on bleachers. LMAO.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:However,* since we had petty pants we foiled them anyway*.........:HistericalSmiley:


:smrofl::smrofl: Sylvia - we weren't allowed to wear pants either (and we didn't have bleachers) all the way up through middle school. It was so ridiculous. A public school and in NYC where it's freezing in winter and we couldn't wear pants. I remember my mom putting me in a dress with pants underneath it. :blink: It seems so insane now. And jeans -- forget that. Oh yeah they were called dungarees back then. :blush:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

In the middle 60's I had the prettiest kitchen that had a pink fridge, stove, and dishwasher! Nope ... not harvest gold ... although that was one of the other choices for the appliances. The pink was such a pretty color ... NOT hot pink! I think the color was called pink lemonade. And, of course, a pink wall phone!

My favorite candy was the vanilla Bonomo's Turkish Taffy ... which has made a comeback! And, Sugar Daddy's. Oh, Powerhouse Candy bars were good, too! And, I loved Sky Bars. However, the Sky Bars of today are different .. I don't like them as much. 

I remember our first black and white TV ... a Motorola. I remember how some families would use silly instant color screens made out of plastic to enhance the color of their TV screens!:HistericalSmiley: They had three to maybe six colors that ran horizontally across the plastic! I swear, as a kid, I thought that was weird. I also remember thinking that I was sure one day we would have real color TV. 

Oh, and no remotes for the TV! And, I remember the beautiful meditation music ... and, then The Star Spangled Banner before the stations signed off sometime after midnight. No all night TV or cable. In fact, there were only a few major networks.

The word "pregnant" was not allowed to be spoken on the air. And, in sitcoms such as Lucy ... the couples slept in single beds! 

I remember when we lived in the apartment with the pink appliances ... we also had fresh dairy products delivered to the door every single morning. Green Sping Dairy, in Silver Spring, Maryland ... yes, they delivered fresh orange juice in glass bottles, milk in glass bottles, fresh eggs, and fresh doughnuts. Those were the days!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> I can't say that I ever heard of petty pants. :blink::blink: But we got a little candy jar the other day with a bunch of different candies in it. I started picking through them and saw Bazooka Bubble gum, those little wax bottles that had colored liquid in them, dots, mary janes, pixie sticks, etc. Brought back so many memories. How about princess phones, hot pants, roller skates (not blades), scooters not razers...


I still have tucked away a blue princess phone! LOL

I don't recall petty pants either. But, as a young girl ... I loved crinolines! Not the kind like today ... but, real full crinoline petticoats!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

poptart said:


> Wow! Petti pants, I loved those....Did anyone do cinnamon toothpicks...we'd go to the corner drugstore & buy little bottles of cinnamon oil & put toothpicks in to soak...then we'd go around with red irritated lips for awhile....it was great to go to the corner drugstore & get a vanilla coke from the fountain & sit and read all the Archie comics that they had for sale...I wish I could find those little square bananna bite candies that I used to buy for a penny apiece, they were the best tasting things...I'm old & could remember lots of things, but don't want to take up all the things!!
> 
> Hugs, Blanche &


How about Cherry Cokes from the soda fountain! They were the best!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

spookiesmom said:


> How about Blackjack (licorice) gum, Beemans gum, you ate too much, you ate too fast, chew Bemans gum. I had a coppertone fridge AND matching stove when fiest married. Poodle skirts and saddle shoes? Fins on cars? 59 Caddy, 57 Chevy? Had them. Wish I still did!


You can still get the Blackjack and Beeman's gum!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Maglily said:


> Just before Christmas my friend needed an small table for her daughter's birthday party to set up some things on and I offered our "card table" , she said "what's a card table" LOL. We still have my Nan's that she had years ago and we had one too for playing games. Nan also always had Treasures chocolate bars for us. that got me searching on line for other of my old favourites, and found Bar Six, Graham Sandwich, Wigwag. I still have my avocado green easy bake oven too.
> Keep Cool soft drinks, and we called soft serve ice cream cones "Twirlies", which evolved to 'custard cones".
> didn't you hate using the rotary dial phones with a phone number having 8s and 9's, and then mis-dialing at the last number?


Hah! Brings back another memory. These memories are from so long ago ... it's a wonder that I can remember them! :HistericalSmiley:

I remember as a child picking up the phone and a voice would say ... "Operator. Number please" And, then you would give the operator the phone number you wanted to call. Every once in a while one of my aunts would be the Bell Telephone operator! And, there were *party lines* ... when more than one person would share the same phone lines! Oh, and there was no such thing as an area code then! In fact, there were no zip codes either!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Furbabies mom said:


> You're right Sylvia my daughter(in her 30's never wore a slip except when she was little and I put them on her! My mother used to say " it was very important to have the right foundation" her words for bras, panties, slips, and girdles!! She is so very prim and proper! I gave her fits because I was such a tomboy!!! She's 81 and still wears the proper Foundation!!!


When I was a child ... and, especially at Easter, we wore gloves and hats to church! Girls wore skirts or dresses to school ... no jeans or pants allowed. And, this was a public school.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sylie said:


> Okay, how about transistor radios? I got my first one when I was 13. It weighed about 3 pounds. My girlfriend, Anita (Phoebe's mom, still my friend) and I used to think we were so cool walking around the neighborhood with my radio blasting. It too was turquoise.
> I had a lot of turquoise in my life back then, some good...like my uncles attention getting 57 Thunderbird. Some not so good...like when my father remodeled the house while my mother, sister and I were on a long vacation in California. He did the kitchen yellow and _turquoise_. And the bathroom pink and green. My mother sat on the floor and sobbed when she saw it.
> 
> Now you notice I said _the_ bathroom. Remember when ordinary people had only one bathroom for the whole family? Four of us shared the _one _bathroom. Today Alan and I have two full and a half bathrooms.


Oh, my! I had a turquoise transister radio, too! I thought it was so cool! I guess the word "cool" was cool than, too! :HistericalSmiley:

Oh, yes ... and, one bathroom! We now have three full baths and a powder room (with toilet). Note I said powder room ... they used to be called half baths. Maybe they still are ... oh, Sylvia ... you said half bathroom! Well, our half bath doesn't have a tub or shower ... just a sink and toilet. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sylie said:


> Rabbit ears. Yep and only ONE channel. Anyone remember Adventures in Paradise? I had such a crush on the gorgeous actor. Years later I met him...in fact I got to see him often, he rented a studio in the same court as our studio. Sigh. Now that I think of it...having a crush is a thing of the past too.


When I was nineteen, I had a crush on Efrem Zimbalist, Jr. ... from the F.B.I. series. I learned that he made reservations at the restaurant I was hostess/manager for in Washington, D.C. ... the then Tre Scalini. One of the waiters ended up telling Efrem that I had a crush on him! Anyway, I was always invited to join Efrem and his crew for dinner. Of course, I didn't ... because I was working. But, he was always so kind to me. He was truly a gentleman. 

At the same restaurant I met many celebrities. One night Bob Hope called to check on his band leader, who was suffering from depression. Bob Hope asked me to keep him there until someone could take him home. At first I thought it was a joke that Bob Hope was really on the phone with me!

There was an actress by the name of Ann (and, I can't remember her last name at the moment ... she was pretty with blond hair) who dined there often. She impressed me because she would never accept a check on the house. I always remembered her for that ... in my eyes, it showed she had a lot of class.

And, Arther Treacher. He always came into the restaurant with an umbrella. He always insisted on tipping me with two dollars for securing his umbrella for him until he left! What a man!

And, Wernher von Braun ... an unbelievable story that occurred with him. He had left the restaurant with some men ... he was with NASA then. Don't ask me how this could happen ... but, he left his briefcase behind! And, I was able to open it! I didn't know it was his until opened. OMG. It was a matter of minutes before someone from the F.B.I. came in to pick up the briefcase. For a long time after that ... I worried that I might not reach my twentith birthday ... because of the missile defense information and sketches that were enclosed! 

Oh, my ... the memories of the famous people I met.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow Marie those are some great memories! I also remember my mom and grandma wearing hats and white gloves to church. My mom had a hat that looked like a lampshade and grandma had one with a long fancy hatpin ! I also remember in elementary school wearing only dresses and when it was cold , walking to school , my mother would put pants under my dress!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Marie, I also remember my mother wearing nylon stockings with a seam in the back!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I remember wearing loafers with tassels, flower power bell bottoms, and I had a dress with a nehru collar. Fish net and window pain hose. OMG, and blue eyeshadow. LOL!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

This is so much fun. Good idea, Deborah.

Snow pants. In elementary school when it was very cold we wore snow pants under our dresses. They were heavy wool, insulated and lined and matched our winter coats. When we got to school we took them off and hung them in the cloak closet:w00t:. I assumed that it was a carry over from our ancient teachers' days when they actually wore CLOAKS.

And the stories our parents told us about how they had to walk five miles in snow up to there chins to get to school. We never totally believe these tales of hardship from the dark ages.

We had a short walk to elementary school. EVERYBODY walked to school. Junior high and high school were farther away and we took public transportation. In good weather we walked home.

I live across the street from an elementary school. Every morning for over an hour there is a steady line of cars dropping off the kids. Well, very few cars, mostly SUVs. They line up for two blocks and wait (with engines running) until they are right in from of the door to let the kid out. I wonder if the parents tell them stories about when they were kids and their parents dropped them off on the corner and they had to walk a half a block to the door. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Oh, my! I had a turquoise transister radio, too! I thought it was so cool! I guess the word "cool" was cool than, too! :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Oh, yes ... and, one bathroom! We now have three full baths and a powder room (with toilet). Note I said powder room ... they used to be called half baths. Maybe they still are ... oh, Sylvia ... you said half bathroom! Well, our half bath doesn't have a tub or shower ... just a sink and toilet. :HistericalSmiley:


Marie, was it a GE?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sylie said:


> We had a short walk to elementary school. EVERYBODY walked to school. Junior high and high school were farther away and we took public transportation. In good weather we walked home.
> 
> I live across the street from an elementary school. Every morning for over an hour there is a steady line of cars dropping off the kids. Well, very few cars, mostly SUVs. They line up for two blocks and wait (with engines running) until they are right in from of the door to let the kid out. I wonder if the parents tell them stories about when they were kids and their parents dropped them off on the corner and they had to walk a half a block to the door. :HistericalSmiley:


We road the big yellow twinkie (school bus).


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> When I was nineteen, I had a crush on Efrem Zimbalist, Jr. ... from the F.B.I. series. I learned that he made reservations at the restaurant I was hostess/manager for in Washington, D.C. ... the then Tre Scalini. One of the waiters ended up telling Efrem that I had a crush on him! Anyway, I was always invited to join Efrem and his crew for dinner. Of course, I didn't ... because I was working. But, he was always so kind to me. He was truly a gentleman.
> 
> At the same restaurant I met many celebrities. One night Bob Hope called to check on his band leader, who was suffering from depression. Bob Hope asked me to keep him there until someone could take him home. At first I thought it was a joke that Bob Hope was really on the phone with me!
> 
> ...


Marie - I remember Ephrem Zimbalist Jr too on the FBI. He was so handsome. It was the kind of show my brother would mainly watch but I thought he was worth "watching." LOL. Wow you had a job in a really exciting place. Must have been amazing.


sassy's mommy said:


> I remember wearing loafers with tassels, flower power bell bottoms, and I had a dress with a nehru collar. Fish net and window pain hose. OMG, and blue eyeshadow. LOL!


Oh, Pat, those Nehru collars. I had a Nehru jacket that I LOVED and I also had the big big bell bottom pants. Geez I think I even have a photo of me with a blue top and white bell bottoms with the large belts. Kind of like today And also the long granny dresses and granny glasses. I used to love hot fashions when I was younger. Now, not so much.


----------



## alexmom (Jan 30, 2008)

I remember when telephone numbers were just 5 digits. Also when penny candy was really just a penny. Watching American Bandstand after school everyday.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I was into the latest fashion when was young!! I loved clothes ! I also had the fishnet stockings, those chunky platform shoes, if it was in style, I had to have it!! My daughter was the opposite she always had fashion sense and was more conservative.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sylie said:


> Marie, was it a GE?


Sylvia, I don't remember. I want to say it was a Motorola. I was trying to go back and see if it would show up on Google ... but, I need to look more. 

I did see this transister radio though!! This cracked me up! :HistericalSmiley:

VINTAGE PLUSH WHITE FURRY DOG MUSICAL TRANSITOR HIFI 6TR RADIO DOG GREAT COND on eBay!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Sylvia, I don't remember. I want to say it was a Motorola. I was trying to go back and see if it would show up on Google ... but, I need to look more.
> 
> I did see this transister radio though!! This cracked me up! :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> VINTAGE PLUSH WHITE FURRY DOG MUSICAL TRANSITOR HIFI 6TR RADIO DOG GREAT COND on eBay!


That is hilarious. I am tempted to bid on it just for a hoot, but then what would I do with it when I stopped laughing?

Everybody...look at it.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sylie said:


> That is hilarious. I am tempted to bid on it just for a hoot, but then what would I do with it when I stopped laughing?
> 
> Everybody...look at it.


For some reason, Sylvia, it doesn't strike me as being your taste. Nor mine. But, I thought it was so funny. Here I am trying to find a specific transistor radio from the 50's/60's ... and, this furry radio shows up with all of the other pictures!:HistericalSmiley:

I posted it on a new thread. I thought a few members might get a kick out of seeing it! Let's see if anyone buys it! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

maggieh said:


> Used to watch Dark Shadows at my neighbors house - my mom wouldn't allow it! I read recently that its being released as a movie later this year with Johnny Depp playing Barnabas Collins!


LOL that is so funny, we were forbidden not to watch Dark Shadows either....that is too funny.


----------

